
Ask HN: Is it safe to update to macOS Catalina (10.15.3)? - icodemuch
When Catalina first came out, HN was flooded with articles about how bad it was. Now, a few weeks later, is it safe to update my mac? I&#x27;ve backed up everything, but would still hate to have my personal laptop performing on a subpar level when I need it for photoshop, iterm2, xcode, firefox, etc.
======
Znafon
We just got bite by a bug were Catalina would randomly delete some Wireguard
tunnels. A temporary workaround to restore them has been published in the
Wireguard client but Catalina doesn't feel stable at the moment.

------
actionowl
It depends on what all you use, at least GPGTools Mail plugin and MacOS FUSE
(At least SSHFS) still don't support Catalina.

------
slipwalker
i am running the Catalina 10.15.1 both on a Macbook pro retina 13 inch early
2015 and an iMac Retina 4K 21.5 inch 2017. For
java/kotlin/angular/node/typescript/flutter development and system admin
tasks.

Both run _a lot_ better than Mojave ever did.

~~~
thijsvandien
In what way? I only just upgraded to Mojave from Sierra, and consider it now
usable enough, even though there are still obvious, stupid bugs. I would be
surprised if Catalina had fewer of those already.

~~~
slipwalker
Mojave security "enhancements" kept the imac's I/O ( even with a SSD )
crawling, with the beachball hanging even on the most trivial I/O operations.

------
gshdg
Avoid it if you use Mail.app. Otherwise doesn’t seem too bad. Performance
isn’t an issue.

------
frou_dh
10.15.2 is not even released yet, never mind 10.15.3

------
chatmasta
Curious if anyone is running it on a mid 2013 air?

~~~
jvvlimme
Yep, runs just fine. Except for some security settings I haven't noticed much
difference with the older versions.

------
copperfitting
I would rather prefer windows

------
tez12
my recommendation is to wait until it will become stable, if you dont need any
particular new behave.

